# Im new here!



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Everyone! I live in the woodinville/Kirkland Area and looking for some people to ride with, here is my wet weather ride








Bernie


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome!

You say wet weather, but I do not see any fenders or eyelets on that bike... 



berndrea said:


> Hey Everyone! I live in the woodinville/Kirkland Area and looking for some people to ride with, here is my wet weather ride
> Bernie


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Needs -










Or peoples behinds you will be cross :mad5:


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Welcome to the PNW! Great riding out of the Kirkland/Woodinville areas! Go North and East for the best stuff!

Those won't help the people behind you though. These will...

http://www.buddyflaps.com/

Of course you need both for it to work properly! LOL!

Or you could just get one of these...

http://www.baronbicycles.com/bikes/ousider-disc

Cheers!


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Bernie,

I'm in downtown Kirkland, hit me up sometime for a ride. Throw some fenders and buddy flaps on the bike if it's your wet weather machine, people will actually ride with you if it rains rather than in front of you.  

Tom


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

I actually have an attachable rear fender, no buddy flaps tho. Here is my nice weather bike


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Fork get a little close to your heater? (grin) 

Welcome...ride east of the mountains for less rain and moss.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

If you're looking for riding buddies hit up the cascade ride calendar on the cascade bike club. I thin they often say it is e largest bike club in the country. There re pretty much rides every day and multiple on the weekends. I try to ride with the earth dreams group- east side ride the hills. Nice group non competitive

Welcome. It doesn't rain here all the time


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

heres a better pic of my carbon, now with sram red


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

newer pic of my 09 s40 speedster, ultegra crankset, much better than the truvativ. And FSA carbon seat post that was supposed to go on the carbon


----------



## monkeybullit (Sep 18, 2006)

So you've posted your bikes a few times, but you said you were looking for people to ride with. I'm in Kirkland, so get on your bike and let's ride! I'll be heading out tomorrow morning for a mellow 2 hour spin and Sunday afternoon/evening for 1.5 hours on the flats at a decent pace. Can meet in Woodinville easily enough.


----------

